# Constant feeling of impending doom



## klr2589 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I'm curious to see whether anyone can relate to this. I have been suffering from (what I believe is) DP for about 3 months straight now. The worst one of my symptoms, which I can't seem to get rid of, is this constant unsettling feeling of impending doom. It's difficult to even describe in words, but something just feels "off" and wrong about my entire situation in life. Even when I try to distract myself by going out and socializing or exercising, the feeling does not go away. People and settings that were once familiar/comfortable suddenly seem foreign to me. It is very disturbing and it's making me feel completely hopeless. I have no idea what to do about it.

I'm wondering if anyone else on here has ever dealt with these types of feelings? If so, are there methods of coping with them?


----------



## klr2589 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for your response. I've been clinically depressed since I was a kid. My family had its share of "issues" like (most) families do, but nothing alarming. Most of my depression and behavioral problems stemmed from growing up in an atmosphere where I didn't really fit in. And now I am back living in the same place (moved back after graduation for work 3 years ago). I can't figure out if moving would help or hurt the situation since in doing so I would lose my support system and most likely have to end my relationship.

You are definitely right about missing a sense of security. The question is....how/where does one find it?


----------

